# Meyer lemons



## Shames73 (Dec 17, 2012)

I would love to make some yummy jelly or jam with the Meyer lemons we have coming in. I really don't want to make a lemon curd.
Are there any good lemony recipes you have tried for canning? Would a lemonade jelly be any good?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Been watching this thread to catch an idea myself - even though the meyer lemon is supposed to be "year round" I haven't been able to break ours out of the typical winter ripening cycle and the tree still has fruit that needs to be taken off. No doubt as much a contribution as the cattle grazing that started this on/off thing.

So, I need lemon juice for making jam & have to just freeze it up in little jars until the plums and berries come in, I use about a quarter cup per 6 half pints.

Juiced some for mint jelly with apple juice, and sliced whole added to orange, lime, and kumquat marmalade. It seems a bit harsh on its own, blood oranges were the best combo.

Been trying the honey thing below (forgot where it came from) but haven't gotten that "jelly" consistency. After a month the lemon is like candied though and it's great for tea and you eat the lemon with it. So far 2 months in the fridge, only thing I see is that it floats to the top, but no mold. It can go in cakes and puddings. I'm using orange blossom honey.

Oh, and look in the home brewing thread for sugar wine.

*Lemon Honey Concentrate*
In a small jar, layer thinly sliced lemons (2 or 3) with 1 cup raw honey, finishing with honey to cover. Seal jar with lid and place in the refrigerator for at least 8 hours. The lemons will soften and the honey will take on a loose jelly-like consistency.
Lemon honey concentrate will keep for several months refrigerated.
*Uses*:
â¢ Spoon a tablespoon or two into boiling water for a warming winter tea.
â¢ Stir into sparkling soda or top with champagne.
â¢ Add to plain yogurt or ice cream.
â¢ Baste roast chicken or pork, or add to a finished sauce.
â¢ Drizzle over cornbread or flatbread.
â¢ Mix with white wine vinegar and olive oil for dressing winter salads.
*Variations*:
The concentrate can also be made with mandarins, limes, oranges, or a combination of citrus. Play with different types of honey for a stronger or milder flavor and add spices, such as ginger, cinnamon or cardamom, before or after preserving, depending on your desired use.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Was whining about juice cubes melding together in the freezer and was told the trick is to pop the cubes out onto a cookie sheet and freeze them that way for several minutes before bagging.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I wish I had the problem of too many meyer lemons..they are really pricy here and too cold to grow them...whine whine..lol


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

These recipes sound good:

*Lemon Jelly*

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/canning/lemon-jelly/

*Meyer Lemon Vanilla Marmalade*
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Meyer-Lemon-and-Vanilla-Bean-Marmalade-231586


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Both recipes sound good - I seal my marmalade in 1/2 pint jars; tho' a drop or two of vanilla is my "secret ingredient", never thought to put in a whole bean. Looks beautiful, would you cut the bean into quarters to jar up? Wonder if the bean would get funky - is that why the refrigeration? 2 weeks seems like a pretty short shelf life. I suppose one could keep busy with cornbread muffins and take care of that one..:teehee:


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm going to try the Lemon Jelly. Question? Why liquid pectin? I make all jelly and jam in 4 oz jars. It's just the two of us and I like a variety in the fridge. With the 1/4 pint jars there is no waste.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.sbcanning.com/search?q=lemons

This sounds good.

OOppss....scroll down part way..Meyer lemon and terraggon marmalde


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

RDC, we think alike! I love using vanilla extract in my jams and jellies. It is wonderful in Plum Syrup and Pear Jelly 

I don't know about the vanilla bean. I was wondering about the processing thing too. Maybe because the recipe is on Epicurious versus a preserving/homesteading website?


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Absolutely no help here re: lemon jam or jelly, but I've been on a lemon bar jag. Made two pans of lemon bars in the last several days. Lemons seem to be specially good and reasonably priced right now.



Wish there were Myer lemons available; would love to try them. 
Can you describe their taste?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh, Stef, the taste of Myer lemons is divine - not quite as acid as Eureka, but all lemon. (The thing about the cross with oranges escapes me) They do continue to ripen on the tree until they're more gold than yellow, and there's less acid and more sugar. The skin is thin so you need to grate zest from fresh picked. I think they're too soft to ship well.

I could live on lemon bars if my tummy didn't start to complain.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's Marisa's recipe for Meyer Lemon Jelly, using powdered pectin. I haven't made it so can't vouch for the recipe, but most of her recipes are good.

Meyer Lemon Jelly - recipe way down at the bottom of the article.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

pamda said:


> I wish I had the problem of too many meyer lemons..they are really pricy here and too cold to grow them...whine whine..lol


We have a dwarf meyer lemon that grows indoors during the cold weather.


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh! This sounds sooooo good! I was wondering if you can make this with lemons bought at the grocery store and it still turn out just as good? I'm definitely going to make this! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have another question regarding Lemon Zest. How deep do you grate into the peel and how can I preserve it. Dehydrating it? I am always coming across recipes asking for Lemon Zest, Lime Zest, and never knew exactly what it was. Now I know and would love to be able to put some back for future use. Thank you kindly.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

nana28, zest is the colored portion of citrus peel. The white layer is called the pith, and that is bitter. It's why you want to separate the zest from it instead of using the entire peel. You can use a vegetable peeler to remove the zest (scraping off any pith that comes along), use a grater to scrape it away or use a specially made zester, although I've found zesters to be more a pain than a help. If you grate, just rub the fruit a few times, stop and check to see if you've reached the pith yet, then move to a fresh section when you start seeing white. You can dehydrate it or freeze it for future use.


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you for you reply. I have oranges that I can do now, but will be getting some lemons and limes to do as well. I love learning new things and this is a great place for it.


----------

